# kleines prob



## minotaurus (9. Aug 2004)

Was muss ich an dem Quelltext ändern, damit wenn ich das richtige pw eingebe zb. auf die seite text.html komme
und beimn falschen pw auf die seite zb.   testt.htm
P.s.: bin totaler java und java script anfänger bitte um hilfe.

```
<html> 
<head> 
 

 
<div align="center"><html> 
<head> 
<title>Interner Bereich</title> 
<meta name="" content=""> 
<meta name="" content=""> 
</head> 
<body background=yellow bgproperties=fixed 
text="#000000" bgcolor="#ffffff" link="#000000" alink="#000000" vlink="#0000FF"> 
<font size="+4"><font color="#ffffff"></font></font>
 
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
function checkPassword() { 
if( document.pwort.pw.value != "" && document.pwort.pw.value != null) 
window.location=document.pwort.pw.value + ".htm"; 
} 
//--> 
</script> 
<h3>Bitte Kennwort eingeben</h3> 
<form name=pwort> 
Passwort eingeben: 
<input type="PASSWORD" name="pw" size="8" maxlength="8"> 
<input type="button" value="OK" onClick="checkPassword()"> 
</form> 
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

also ich hoffe mal dass das nur ein Test ist - denn einen passwortschutz mit JavaScript ist alles andere als sicher.

eine möglichkeit:

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function check() {
if(document.hallo.passwd.value == "Hallo") window.location.href="http://www.google.de";
else window.location.href="http://www.google.com";
}
//-->
</script>
</head><body>
<form name="hallo">
<input type="text" name="passwd">
<input type="button" value="Los" onClick="check()">
</body></html>
```


----------



## minotaurus (9. Aug 2004)

Es ist nur ein test.
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Aug 2004)

@Mods:
Bitte Titel ändern.


----------

